# Power seat control 67 LeMans



## EmGee (Dec 16, 2019)

My 67 Lemans has a driver 4 way powerseat, but the controls are missing. The wiring is still there. I already got the motor and solenoid running and it works fine.
Can anybody send me a pic on where the original location of the controls are.
To me it looks like these are on the left side underneath the seat? Could that be right?

Thx


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

EmGee,
Welcome aboard!
You are correct the switch would be mounted in the lower seat (skirt/cover) on the outboard side.
It is mounted behind the skirt, with only the control knob visible when installed.

Cheers.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

here is a better picture of the surround and the switch position ... my other pisture junior found is kinda flash burnt...

your trim is metal ,,, on a 67 ... I have a real surround from a 66 67 for power I might sell... or I can make you

a template .... I will have a nice switch in a week ish if you dont find one.... I just bought a 69 lemans convert

that was totaled with a power bench .. power window ,,, tilt ,,, power antenna ..ac ..

,,,,, I will be parting out soon ...


----------



## EmGee (Dec 16, 2019)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> View attachment 132993
> 
> 
> here is a better picture of the surround and the switch position ... my other pisture junior found is kinda flash burnt...
> ...


Thanks a lot this really helps.
I found a switch unit on ebay the other day, but it's from a caddy. It will take some weeks to get it, so I don't know if I can use/install it. Please let me know when you have it available
Thanks again


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

caddys arent very often 4 way with just the toggle,,, they usually have 2 flippers front and rear of the toggle

the pins and contacts are different ... weeks to get ?? are you here in the 48 states ??


----------



## EmGee (Dec 16, 2019)

This is the one a bought from a Caddy. It's a 4way, not a 6way, which are more common. The connections looked similar.









I'm from the Netherlands. I had it shipped to a USA company I usually get products from on a regular base. But that will take some weeks.


----------



## EmGee (Dec 16, 2019)

Well, got it up and running now. Worked out good. The connector is the same. Had to make bracket to install it to the seat. Thanks all for your help


----------



## Jesman (Nov 1, 2020)

BLK69JUDGE do you still have a power seat surround and switch available that you are willing to part with?


----------



## EmGee (Dec 16, 2019)

Well, as a matter of fact I do. I just had it dismantled as one of the two solenoid was burned. I bought new brackets from OPGI and convert it to manual seats.


----------

